# My thoughts on Interstellar, a movie both awesome and confusing



## Amiir (Jul 12, 2015)

So I just watched Interstellar and oh my God I fucking loved it. How couldn't I? I just love space. I can't think of anything that intrigues me more so watching a movie having it as its main subject was just an exquisite treat to me. 

What I'm gonna say next *MAY CONTAIN  SPOILERS*. If you didn't watch this movie go do it *IMMIDIATELY*. I guarantee you won't regret it

The movie starts slowly and, admittedly, it's boring at the start. There are some scenes I hated because they didn't have much relevance if not for character development. They were pretty ''eh''. Like when the protagonist's sons make their retarded children's arguments or when his daughter acts like an annoying little brat when he departs. They didn't succeed at making me care for those people. I thought those were just fillers but it's later revealed that even those have their meaning. Yes, I'm talking about the book shelf. 
I didn't really like the prologue, I think it could have been written differently and in a more interesting way. Like, why the fuck should NASA become some sort of secret organization? Why is that even necessary? The overall setting of this futuristic Earth, hit by this plague, isn't very clear and left me confused.

From the spaceship launch onwards, however, the movie is very enjoyable. There's this constant feeling of danger. If these astronauts make just one fuck up they will be doomed (and not only them) so this keeps you hanging. The movie also made me feel... Sheer depression. The astronauts were there floating in space in a metal box, far away from all their loved ones in a mission so time consuming that they'll most likely never see them ever again.
The overall setting is desperate, the outcome of the mission is uncertain, not predictable as most other movies. You're left wondering whether they're gonna make it or not. At least that's what happened in my case.

The movie also features a worm hole and a black hole of which both scenes featuring them I loved for the aforementioned reason. I mean, I'm pretty sure that if one would enter a black hole that they certainly wouldn't live through it but you know, this movie is sci-fi for a reason, so I'm letting that slip. And this thing that time passes faster if you're too close to a black hole and shit... Wow, that, THAT is just fucking mindblowing. Again, not sure if this is actually possible but whatevs. Sci-fi! Suspension of disbelief!

However, there are some questions left unanswered: what is the fifth dimension (I _did _look it up but still couldn't understand it, it should have been explained in the movie)? What does Cooper's daughter, Murph, discover, what's the revolutionary breakthrough she makes that allows her to save mankind? How the hell did Cooper get teleported right next to Saturn after he exited the 5th dimension which he entered in a completely other galaxy? Why didn't they show us more of what happened to Amelia when she split up with Cooper and the robot, like more of what the last planet looks like (not the water nor the ice world, the last one), how she settled in, how she raised the colony?
And more importantly: who are ''*they*''? Who put that wormhole near Saturn in the first place?


In the end, excellent movie. I'm giving it a 9/10. What're your thoughts on the movie?


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 12, 2015)

I absolutely loved interstellar! Im not a movie critic or anything, but i loved the cinematography and the CGI was amazing!

As for going into a black hole... you're dead, but im with you on the sci-fi allowances  

The time change is completely real! Einstein's general theory of relativity explains how it all works. The science behind it gets really complicated really quickly, but the concept is really cool. Basically, there are two kinds of relativity: special and general. Special relativity explains that as you speed up, time slows down and you shrink in the direction youre moving. General relativity says that as gravity increases, time slows down. I can go way more in depth if you want to know more, but those are the basics  

i'm not sure about the 5th dimension... The 4th is time, so maybe the 5th is like gravity or something? I have no idea haha  Cooper translates more data to Murph. Murph originally didnt have enough info to solve the gravity problem. Think of a line. You need at least two sets of points to define it. Murph had one and cooper gave her the other one so she could solve it except with a way more complex equation. I think the 5th dimensional people put him there after they took him out of the tesseract. Thats where they put the wormhole, but im not so sure what so special about that location. I would have liked to see more of that planet too! I think "they" are humans in the very distant future. With the gravity problem solved, they are closer to doing the same thing, but with time! This is a little iffy because "they" need to exist in the future in order to save themselves so its a little circular, but still a neat idea.

10/10 best movie ever haha


----------



## Amiir (Jul 13, 2015)

It's all still pretty confused but this clears things up a bit 
What a movie, what a movie...


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 13, 2015)

I liked Interstellar. It wasnt bad but it also wasnt mindblowing good. Its worth to spend money for cinema but not several times


----------



## Vitaly (Jul 13, 2015)

Amiir said:


> who  ''*they*''? Who put that wormhole near Saturn in the first place



Humanity from future, where Cooper woke up after Gargantua


----------

